# VW MK6 Jetta GLI Subwoofer Installation



## jamesjsong78 (Jun 15, 2013)

This thread is for those of who just want to install one single sub. 
I have been tried to figure out speaker wire on my car. 
All the wiring diagram on the web is wrong or every Jetta has different speaker wire color???
Any ways I think this is most simplest way to add sub if you just want to add little bass on your car. 

1. mono block amp (boss about $60)
2. boss wiring kit ($18)
3. 10" MB quart Reference ($58) 
4. Pry tool. ($5)

Total $141 I got all these from amazon. 

Its really easy. 
You will need line out converter but instead buying that i just used high level input from amplifier. 

*High level input you should connect left rear +,- and right rear +,-
but I just split right rear +,- instead of left and right. anyways I'm using only one sub.

Removing head unit is really easy use ur pry tool and remove trim. 

You will see 4 screw, remove and pull it out. And you will see purple and purple brown wire.

*Right rear speaker wire color is Purple and purple brown. *

And ***do not unplug air bag light from the dash trim.* Your air bag light will come on from your dash board. 

Here is the link for some pic. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8xjm2c7la2l2z37/iAN2W_6Gh-


----------



## GLIJockey (Oct 28, 2013)

jamesjsong78 said:


> This thread is for those of who just want to install one single sub.
> I have been tried to figure out speaker wire on my car.
> All the wiring diagram on the web is wrong or every Jetta has different speaker wire color???
> Any ways I think this is most simplest way to add sub if you just want to add little bass on your car.
> ...


How does this method sound in comparison to a head unit that uses RCA cables?


----------

